# 6.8 or .223



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i dont know what caliber to build my AR on a 6.8 or .223 both seem to have there pros and cons since ou guys have experiance in ARs i need your advise 
i want it for coyote hunting and fun i had considered hunting deer with it but its just a idea

wilky


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

.300 Whisper!

http://www.shootingwire.com/story/248168

-DallanC


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i considered the .300 whisper but it is $900 alone for the complete upper 
i will wait till it comes down in price and ammo more readily available
but sounds like a awsome caliber


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

The .300 Whisper has been around for around 20 years, first being produced by SSK Industries, the makers of the JDJ. I don't think it will ever be anything but a wildcat round, nor will ammo be anything but handloads. With that said, I have wanted one for years.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Narient said:


> The .300 Whisper has been around for around 20 years, first being produced by SSK Industries, the makers of the JDJ. I don't think it will ever be anything but a wildcat round, nor will ammo be anything but handloads. With that said, I have wanted one for years.


Actually Hornady is coming out with 300 Whisper ammunition
http://www.sinclairintl.com/.aspx/pid=4 ... Ammunition

Also Smith and Wesson with the M&P in 300 Whisper. MSRP $1119 for the entire gun.
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/ ... rrorView_Y


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Just get .223/5.56. I know it is boring, but it is also cheap and available just about everywhere and in a lot of different flavors from 40-gr to 77-gr Match HP that might be pretty good on 'yotes. I don't think you really gain anything much at reasonable ranges going to the pricey 6.8 SPC for coyotes and absolutely nothing for fun - because 6.8 ammo is more money = less /shooting fun.

What would .300 Whisper really gain for fun and coyotes in real life besides a poorer trajectory and the conversation-starter factor?

If you were going to go with deer mainly, then the 6.8 SPC would be better - especially with Silver State ammo - but I would rather forgo the _one-gun/caliber-for-all-reasons_ route and just get a bigger traditional caliber rifle for deer and leave the AR for fun and varmints. Of course down the road you could _add_ a 6.8 upper for deer/coyotes, but I would get the .223/5.56 first.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree with Frisco 

Buy a .223 /5.56 for now and then consider upgrading to another caliber later


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I also would go with the 223/5.56. Ammo is so dang cheap, the ballistics are good. 55 grain ballistic tips do great on dogs and rabbits. AND if you really want to a 223 will kill deer with BIG game bullets and reasonable shots/distances. No running shots, no bad angles, no +300 yard shots.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I would say 6.8 if you plan on hunting deer with it. I don't like 223 as a deer caliber. However, you could go with 300 AAC which will have ammo more readily available than the whisper, and in my opinion be a better cartridge. For all around just dinking off, go with the 223/5.56 and it won't cost you an arm for ammo.


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

thank you for the advise i am going to go with the .223 and stick with my 7mm for deer 
if anyone has any upers/lowers they want to part with i would be interested
i will save a .300 AR build for the future 
thanks again


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Midway has a DPMS Oracle upper on sale for $377 and Gunnies has a Rock River stripped lower for $124. I built one using exactly those starting points and it fit well.
If you want to buy a whole gun Gunnies occasionally has a DPMS on sale for less than you can buy the parts. 
Or call Mitch at American Firearms Manufacturing, they make hell for stout Mil-Spec (plus a little) AR15/M4s in Tooele. He has a CAGE Number and makes or finish machines the major components in house. A complete gun is just under $1000. He can occasionally be persuaded to sell parts. Tell him the guy from Rush Valley told you about him, I owe him a favor for letting me root through his parts bins. I have built 3 guns on his lowers using some of his other parts, all good quality.


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

thanks cooky whats the diffeance between a .223 and 5.56x45mm NATO
i know they are roughtly the same but can i use .223 ammo in a 5.56x45mm NATO
i saw a DPMS AR-15 A3 Flat-Top Upper Assembly 5.56x45mm NATO 1 in 9" Twist 20" Barrel Chrome Moly Matte with A2 Handguard, A2 Front Sight, Flash Hider Pre-Ban for $422.99 which i thought was a very good price


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You can shoot 223 in a 5.56 chamber. That price was just for the upper wasnt it? That would be about average price. I have seen them cheaper. If that was for a complete rifle it would be an outstanding price.


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

yes this is for the complete upper its a little more due to the extra lenth in the barrel intead of the 16 inch 
they also have a DPMS .223 complete upper with a stainless bull barrel for $464.99 
which would you go for i want to build a rifle to last a long time and is accurate at longer ranges (200-300yds)
which upper would you go for i am budgeted to about $450 for the upper but can go a little over 

many thanks wilky


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

This link has one of the better explanations of the .223 vs. 5.56 differences.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.223_Remington
For the best accuracy I would pick a .223 or proprietary .223/5.56 (like the Rock River Wylde chamber) model intended for hunting or target shooting. In my experience the 5.56 chambered tactical or military type barrels, especially chrome lined, are not as accurate.
Barrel length and weight doesn't seem to matter a whole lot. On a good day I can shoot a 20" standard weight from a bench as well as a 24" bull barrel, on a really good day my 16" mid-length is pretty darn close.
Plan on spending some money on a trigger. I like the Rock River National Match two stage but most of my friends prefer single stage triggers. The standard triggers are terrible.
Be aware, we are talking small increments in accuracy differences. The good quality standard models will do 1-1/2 MOA, the Target/Varmint models will get down to ½ to ¾ MOA.
Shooting off sticks at a coyote a couple hundred yards away they are all better than I am.


----------

